# emerge, scaricare senza compilare! [FAQ]

## zilog80

Ciao mi chiedevo:

è possibile fare un emerge di un pacchetto (ad esempio kde) con tutti i vari pacchetti legati senza doverli compilare subito?

cioè scaricare in un primo momento e poi in un secondo rilanciare l'emerge per la compilazione??

Grazie!

----------

## codadilupo

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> è possibile fare un emerge di un pacchettocon tutti i vari pacchetti legati senza doverli compilare subito?

 

dal man di portage, versetto 19 e successivi:

OPTIONS:

--fetchonly

```
emerge -f nomepacchetto
```

Coda

----------

## abissiblu

io ho fatto cosi 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -ufd kde
> 
> 

 

in questo modo scarica tutte le dipendenze aggiornate

----------

## zilog80

che dire i versetti parlano chiaro! 

e si che avevo adocchiato la bibbia..

THX

----------

## bsolar

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> io ho fatto cosi 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> emerge -ufd kde
> ...

 

Per quale motivo -d (--debug) e non -D (--deep)?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neon

aggiungi RISOLTO al titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## abissiblu

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quale motivo -d (--debug) e non -D (--deep)? 

 

ignoranza, 

grazie

----------

## Su-34

ed è possbile scaricare l intero sytema cosi?

ad esempio

emerge -f system

tra un oretta dovrei aver finito il bootstrap e quindi devo installare il sistema, che mi dite? nn vorrei rimanere connesso perchè ogni tanto telecom mi disconnette

----------

## Alakhai

certo

io lo uso spesso

mi scarico i pacchetti sul portatile e poi metto a compilare quando ho tempo

----------

## paolo

Madonna che domande ragazzi...

P.

----------

## sendai

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> certo
> 
> io lo uso spesso
> 
> mi scarico i pacchetti sul portatile e poi metto a compilare quando ho tempo

 

idem

```

emerge -f world

```

e di notte il portatile lavora per me   :Very Happy: Last edited by sendai on Thu Mar 04, 2004 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dirac3000

Già che siamo in argomento... c'era un mio amico che ha il 56k e voleva mettere gentto ma aveva paura dalla "dipendenza" da internet di portage. E' possibile dire a portage che si scolleghi automaticamente da internet una volta terminate le operazioni (che queste siano emerge -f pacchetto o emerge sync)?

Sarebbe carino un'opzione in make.conf che permettesse di farlo!

(Penso che l'alternativa potrebbe essere uno stupidissimo script bash...)

----------

## randomaze

 *dirac3000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Penso che l'alternativa potrebbe essere uno stupidissimo script bash...)

 

Ti sembra brutto:

```

emerge -f pacchetto ; ./disconnect.sh

```

 :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non è il caso anche qui di mettere un bel tag [FAQ] al titolo?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non è il caso anche qui di mettere un bel tag [FAQ] al titolo?

 

L'ho fatto proprio adesso, appena aperto il topic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

Aggiungo ancora un'osservazione, per quanto banale.

Talvolta mi è capitato di fare emerge -f di un pacchetto che avevo già precedentemente scaricato, ma per qualche ragione, corrotto.

Noi niubbi amiano trastularci con le ricompilazioni...

Purtroppo, in questi casi, emerge si limitava a segnalare l'errore, anzichè assumersi la responsabilità di ripetere il download. Perchè questo comportamento?

----------

## cerri

Perchè il file era già scaricato. Va cancellato a mano, prima di poter ripetere il download.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Perchè il file era già scaricato. Va cancellato a mano, prima di poter ripetere il download.

 

Credo che la domanda del nostro amico però fosse più indirizzata a sapere perchè di questa scelta, perchè con emerge s'è scelto di segnalare l'errore anzichè eliminare il file automaticamente e riscaricarlo.

Imho (e ripeto, imho) è una scelta arbitraria, fatta in base ai pregi e difetti che hanno l'una e l'altra soluzione. Un esempio: mettiamo che ad essere corrotto sia il file presente sul mirror utilizzato; se emerge facesse tutto automaticamente si rischierebbe di entrare in un loop irritante (scarica -> corrotto -> elimina -> scarica -> corrotto -> ...), chiedendo invece l'intervento manuale si evitano loop e si è sicuri che si sistemi l'errore.

Come questo esempio se ne potrebbero fare molti altri, ho solo citato il primo che m'è venuto in mente. 

My 2 cents

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Un esempio: mettiamo che ad essere corrotto sia il file presente sul mirror utilizzato; se emerge facesse tutto automaticamente si rischierebbe di entrare in un loop irritante (scarica -> corrotto -> elimina -> scarica -> corrotto -> ...)

 

senza considerare che la segnalazione di file corrotto potrebbe esssere essa stessa* un errore (magari di digest fallato).

Prima di cancella OOffice.org o kde per scoprire che dovevo cambiare l'ultimo carattere di controllo del md5... magari é meglio dare un'occhiata  :Wink: 

* evviva l'allitterazione  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

